# towing



## dan32240 (Feb 13, 2002)

I just bought a new trail Cruiser 23 ft and I have a 95 Ford Exployer four liter with beefed up HD front shocks and a set of Gabriel Hy Jacker air adjustable rears.I also have a SurePull rec.amd a Husky WD hitch and sway control.When I bought it the dealer said the TT weighed in at 3195  and thats with awning and microwave and lp bottles.The company R-Vision specs say it weighs 2600 or so lbs give or take a couple of lbs. as I can't remember the exact weight.I used to have a 18 ft Koala that weighed the same and my Ford Exployer towed the Koala extremely well.Do you think this is accurate weights on the Trail Cruiser and do you think this is agood matchup per Ford EX and  Trail Cruiser.Any thoughts on this would be welcome and appreciated.Dan


----------



## C Nash (Feb 13, 2002)

towing

Dan,If your explorer has the automatic trans and a 3.73:1 rear axle, you should be ok for towing the 3195 weight.  Was the 2600 dry weight and the 3195 gvhw? If the 2600 was the rate given in the Trail Cruiser brochure, the 3195 is probably correct with the added equipment. You should have a lable inside the trailer in cabinets most of the time, that give the dry and loaded weights for the trailer.  There should also be a tag on the front left side (outside)  giving all the weights.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## Nostal (Feb 25, 2012)

Dan, I apologise for not responding to your question, rather to ask a question. We are considering a 21CS Koala.  Can you tell me why you switched brands and went with R-Vision? Your reply will be appreciated.
Dick and Brenda


----------



## akjimny (Feb 25, 2012)

10 year old post.  Amazing!!!


----------



## C Nash (Feb 25, 2012)

Well Jim it's great to see that new poster are reading back that far.  Sure they just used search for the rv brand.  Hope he gets an answer from original poster but I sur wouldn't hold my breath since he has only posted 3 times since 02  LOL


----------



## 6dinkydow1 (Feb 28, 2012)

towing

Hey guys, I need some information from someone thats already been there and done that . Last March I bought a 2008 E-450 gas Fleetwood Tioga and my wife and I visited state parks for the weekends (no toad) . This year we plan on branching out a little further. Her parents live in New Orleans so we are planning a trip down there the last of March to coincide with the Final Four being played at the Superdome (with UK winning of course :excitement . My wife's car is a 2008 Lincoln MKX FWD which can be towed four down. I had it weighed today (4,214 pds), so I'm assuming it can be towed safetly with the right equipment. If I buy the Hitch & Tow Bar at Camping World will they install it on your car or is this something I can do myself and save money? What about Supplemental Braking system for the toad which I would like to add (all suggestions appreciated)? Also, is there a wiring harness I could buy to connect the signal & braking lights from the RV to the toad? If there is anything I've forgotten, please feel free to comment as I would like to make this trip as safe as possiable for me and my wife and those around me while on the road


----------



## C Nash (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes,they should install for you but if you are able to do it yoursef you will save a bundle.  I would not tow without supplement breaking.  Saved our toad on the way back from Alaska and some states require it.  I have used the Ready Brake system for 45K towing and it has worked fawless.  They now have the system built with the tow bar.  Mine was seperate.  Really no problem hooking up rear lights if you have a little electrical knowledge.  Are you sure the LIncoln can be towed 4 down.  Just wondering as a lot of Ford automatics cannot. I purchased my Falcon tow bar off ebay and saved a lot. It was used but has been fine for the 45K towed miles.


----------



## Triple E (Feb 28, 2012)

Yep Nash his car is tow-able with all four down.  Just checked with Remco.  That is a surprise.  dinkydow, I paid about $600.00 to have my base plates installed on my Empress for the tow bar.  After I got it home and started looking at it, I could have done it myself.  Live and learn.


----------



## akjimny (Feb 28, 2012)

I guess it all depends on how "mechanically inclined" you are.  I will tackle almost anything - sometimes to my detriment.  But I have all the tools and had a great instructor in my old-time farm mechanic Father.  Plus I always keep a roll of bailing wire and duct tape on hand.  But if I were you I'd take Chelse's advice and get a supplemental braking system (Brake Buddy or equivalent) for your toad.


----------



## 6dinkydow1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Triple E, ak, Thanks for responding. I will be going to Camping World this weekend to look at tow bars, & brake supplements. Meanwhile I will be googleing tow bars to see if I can find any instructions on how to mount it myself. Not saying I will, but Iâ€™m going to check.. I should have all the tools I need in my shop. I just want to make sure itâ€™s safe for me, my wife  & you guys, if I should ever meet you on the road.  I wouldnâ€™t want to be driving down the road and see this dumba** passing me an realize itâ€™s my wifeâ€™s car. Donâ€™t laugh, I was driving a truck years ago on a two lane road and looked out my side window and saw this truck tire passing me up in the opposite lane and thought â€œWonder where that came from :stupid:", before I realized it came from the truck I was driving. No, I didnâ€™t fix flats or replace tires at that time.
J


----------



## Triple E (Feb 29, 2012)

Just more thing to mention.  I have never dealt with Camp World but I have heard some not so good story about them on this and other forums.  So just be careful.


----------



## Triple E (Feb 29, 2012)

Just more thing to mention.  I have never dealt with Camp World but I have heard some not so good story about them on this and other forums.  So just be careful.  What part of the country are you from.  Some one might have a better suggestion for you to buy your equipment and have your work done.


----------

